# a FREE 3D CAD that has real power



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I have been using 3D CAD for about 15 years because my employer deemed it necessary to be able to communicate ideas in 3D format that was used throughout the company. I *did not* become a power user by any means because my job was too broad. However, when I needed it was available. I used not only for design of new parts, new tools, and processes, but also to improve manufacturing with photographic quality images to help assembly operators.

I could *NEVER* have purchased the full version that we used during my employment! But around 2002 PTC offered a free, somewhat stripped down version called One Space Modeling PE (PE = personal edition). Needless to say I did not hesitate to down load that before they rescinded the offer. They never rescinded the offer but in fact provided many updates until this latest release. The latest release is now called *Creo Elements Direct/Modeling PE* and a dramatically increased feature set, (well beyond what I ever thought would be in a free product), along with 2D dimensional prints in PDF format on standard sized drafting paper or custom sizes.

I have used One Space Modeling PE at home on all my woodworking projects and have just recently moved to the latest release and I am still being amazed by it.

I know a lot of you have seen Google SketchUp and it is also pretty impressive for a free program. My biggest problem with SketchUp was the fact the the parts I made were only skin models and as soon as I cut them I had to fix them. Not so with a solid modeling program, the parts created are solid as a block of wood or aluminum or steel or butter. If you want the ability to render the project with real wood grain then SketchUp is the only solution but that, in my opinion is the only feature that is missing in the Creo product.

If you are considering a venturing into 3D CAD for your woodworking don't miss the opportunity and take a look at this *FREE* offering!

Creo Link to free download
PTC Link to introduction videos and further classes.


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

I went to the site and got this message:
PTC is currently performing system maintenance. PTC will be available again at: Feb 11th 9:30AM EST

Sat Feb 11 08:17:47 EST 2012

It should be up in a short time and I'll give it a try. The YouTube video makes it look like a very good tool for woodworkers.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Ditto:

Video looks promising! Cab't wait to download.


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

The link works fine now. I just downloaded it and I'm going to try it out.


----------



## Chris_ (Jul 31, 2008)

No PTC product is going to be completely free. Please read the EULA before using. It requires you have an internet connection which it will connect to every 72 hours.

Sorry, I've had a less than positive experience with PTC's tactics. Good technology, mercenary business practices.

Chris


----------



## Danpaddles (Jan 26, 2012)

I just grabbed it, it works great! I used Pro-E for almost 10 years, I have always wished for a version I could play with at home. Just yesterday I noticed they had a new thing, to replace Wildfire, called Creo. I thought, well there goes any hope I had of ever getting a job using Pro-e again, if they release a new one, how will I ever have a chance to get used to it?!? They almost lost me when they brought out Wildfire, I was not working at that time, but I was able to get a job anyway. Or course, Wildfire was just their new name.

Now I have a greatly improved chance of getting a job again, when I am ready. Thank you for posting about this Hans, you have no idea how glad I am that you took the time to share.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Chris,

I have used the *FREE* version since 2002 and *HAVE HAD NO ISSUES!* Also, as I stated in the opening of this thread I have had good relationship with PTC for 15 years. The on site PTC rep, when I was still employed, couldn't say for sure but he guessed it was just a license check … after all, there are some PTC resources available to the user. A lot of sites required a password which is not much different than a license check.

There have been weeks and in some cases months between my uses and, as stated above, have had no issues whatsoever. *What do you think they are going to do?*

The original product was developed by Hewlett Packard in Germany and was later spun off as separate company called CoCreate. PTC acquired CoCreate but it wasn't until the release of Creo did they remove the CoCreate name from the product. The method behind their madness is similar to that of Apple giving computers to grade schools … get them familiar with it and they will buy your products when/if they can afford them.


----------



## Chris_ (Jul 31, 2008)

Sorry, but I'm suspicious of PTC. I've used their commercial and free products over the years.

Years ago they had a product that was "free" (don't remember the name) that you had to activate every year. After a year or two the activation stopped and you were stuck with a bunch of files that you now had to buy software to read.

I'm happy you have had good luck with PTC products.

I would still read the EULA very carefully.

Looking into the "System Requirements"

"Internet Requirements 
Active internet connection required for product activation. 
Note: Product reactivation is required every three days."

Every 3 days?

H'mmmm

cheers


----------

